# AAA insurance question.



## Crispiess (Mar 8, 2018)

I called my agent yesterday and I told her Im going to be doing uber and if they offered any type of ridesharing insurance. Well, I was told by her that once I turn the uber app on I was covered by uber insurance. She also said I wouldn't get drop out for driving uber. Is this true or she has no idea what I'm talking about?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Crispiess said:


> I called my agent yesterday and I told her Im going to be doing uber and if they offered any type of ridesharing insurance. Well, I was told by her that once I turn the uber app on I was covered by uber insurance. She also said I wouldn't get drop out for driving uber. Is this true or she has no idea what I'm talking about?


Every state is different as far as insurance companies, what they offer and how they behave with Uber/Lyft drivers. Your best bet is to probably post this in the Reno or Las Vegas forum if you are in Nevada. The answers you get from people outside of Nevada may not be accurate for your situation.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Crispiess said:


> I called my agent yesterday and I told her Im going to be doing uber and if they offered any type of ridesharing insurance. Well, I was told by her that once I turn the uber app on I was covered by uber insurance. She also said I wouldn't get drop out for driving uber. Is this true or she has no idea what I'm talking about?


Read your policy. Look under each type of coverage for what is excluded. My policy from the Auto Club of So Cal specifically excludes any commercial use of a covered vehicle, including pizza/newspaper/package delivery and ridesharing for pay. Somewhere in the policy it probably states that an agent cannot verbally change the terms of the coverage, and the written terms apply regardless of what an agent may have told you.

Keep in mind that Uber has a $1000 collision deductible and requires that you have a personal policy with collision coverage. It appears that Uber's collision coverage is in effect only in periods 2 and 3.

Read for yourself: (3 pages)
https://ubernewsroomapi.10upcdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/NV-1.pdf


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Crispiess said:


> I called my agent yesterday and I told her Im going to be doing uber and if they offered any type of ridesharing insurance. Well, I was told by her that once I turn the uber app on I was covered by uber insurance. She also said I wouldn't get drop out for driving uber. Is this true or she has no idea what I'm talking about?


In addition to the good information given by both Seamus and Older Chauffer, here is some additional information for you to digest:

1) What ever the agent tells you verbally is useless once an accident occurs. Only what is spelled out in documents will matter.

2) AFAIK, none of the various AAA sponsored/associated insurance providers offer a rideshare rider. That may change over time. That is what you are asking for, a rideshare rider, not a policy.

3) MOST personal auto insurance polices specifically exclude any commercial activity AS WELL AS consider such activity a direct violation of the terms of the policy, meaning the policy can then be cancelled (possibly) retroactive to a time/date when it can be proven the vehicle was used for such commercial activity.

4) BE VERY CAREFULL in understanding this point: There is a distinct difference in policy language between excluding commercial activity and stating commercial active MAY NOT OCCUR. AS FAR AS I KNOW only USAA insurance does not state that commercial activity can not occur, meaning they will NOT cancel the policy if the covered vehicle is used for commercial activity but such commercial activity will still not be covered.


----------



## websurfer (May 23, 2019)

I am an Uber driver. I had an accident which totaled my vehicle. I was injured along with 4-passengers during the trip. With the $1,000 deductible combined with the excessive mileage (approx. 75,000 miles) I put on my car over 4-years, Uber offered less than $2,500 for my loss. The accident was not my fault. I had another job and was able to buy a replacement care the same week but what if your not so lucky? If you have an accident, UBER WILL CONTACT your insurance carrier to pay what ever they can squeeze from your existing collision insurance company, and then their policy will set in. The Uber representative told me it needed to contact my existing collision insurance carrier to ensure I had collision insurance. But they were actually notifying them too. YOU DON'T THINK UBER WAS GOING TO TAKE OF IT ALL DID YOU? AND LET ME ASK YOU, DO YOU THINK AFTER PAYING ANYTHING ON YOUR CLAIM THAT YOUR INSURANCE PREMIUM WILL NOT GO UP? LET ME ANSWER FOR YOU, IT WILL GO UP! Uber called me with the - - - - - representative on the phone to confirm my collision insurance and the conversation was being recorded. THIS IS REAL Uber community! So if you think your insurance carrier might drop you, do your research beforehand. I hear StateFarm, GEICO, and Farmers Insurances may be good alternatives too. I will update this post after learning if my insurance carrier will keep me. I will let you know within the next 60-days because my renewal is due then.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Crispiess said:


> I called my agent yesterday and I told her Im going to be doing uber and if they offered any type of ridesharing insurance. Well, I was told by her that once I turn the uber app on I was covered by uber insurance. She also said I wouldn't get drop out for driving uber. Is this true or she has no idea what I'm talking about?


She is dumber then a box of rocks, I strongly advise that you get another agent ASAP.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

@websurfer, have you attempted to contact the insurer of the at-fault driver in order to file a claim? From what you're saying it would seem they should be paying for your loss. Does Uber agree it was not your fault?



websurfer said:


> I am an Uber driver. I had an accident which totaled my vehicle. I was injured along with 4-passengers during the trip. With the $1,000 deductible combined with the excessive mileage (approx. 75,000 miles) I put on my car over 4-years, Uber offered less than $2,500 for my loss. The accident was not my fault.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

websurfer said:


> I am an Uber driver. I had an accident which totaled my vehicle. I was injured along with 4-passengers during the trip. With the $1,000 deductible combined with the excessive mileage (approx. 75,000 miles) I put on my car over 4-years, Uber offered less than $2,500 for my loss. The accident was not my fault....
> 
> I will let you know within the next 60-days because my renewal is due then.


You played Russian Roulette and you have lost.

Good luck on the renewal, isn't going to happen unless you had a Rideshare Rider onto that personal auto insurance policy.

The time to study and read and understand ANY insurance policy you are going to purchase is BEFORE you have to use it.


----------

